# Hi from Ontario Canada!!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Ilovesonya. My name is Steph and I am in New Zealand. I have one horse also, her name is Phoenix and she is a draft breed cross.

Your little horse looks like a real little cutie pie! So if you are looking to get a TB for showing, does that mean that Sonya is your pleasure riding horse or do you think you may try showing with her also?

I am a pleasure rider myself, although once Phoenix gets to about six (she is 4 at the mo) I may consider our options based on what she shows an aptitude for. She is very well put together and might make a great hunter I suspect. Anyway welcome to the forum I look forward to "seeing" you around and about.:wink:


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I was thinking about showing her next year, but she may be pregnant.. 

See, the owners of the farm i board her at had a Hackney/Clyde colt 2 years ago, and he has been in the pasture with Sonya for 5 months, and they thought he was too young to breed, and didn't know what to do, but apparently he does, because he has bred with all of the mares in with him (a 5 yr old TB, a 2yr old paint, and Sonya). The TB is for sure prego, as she is making milk, the 2 yr old isn't, but she was bred to the arab stud at the farm, and Sonya hasn't came back into season since June...

I was going to show her English, and do the mounted games(barrels, poles, steady hands, keyhole, and flag race), but i dont think i will be able to next year unless i bring the foal to the shows...


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

What a happy boy horse he must have been! Wow it will be an interesting x though don't you think? Hackney/clyde, QH cross. It could have some great jumping potntial, it will be solid with plenty of bone. On the other hand it is a ****** to have your girl out of commission. On the positive side having a foal is a great way to mature young horses and tends to get any scattiness out of their system. Not that I am saying your mare is scatty LOL, just trying to make you feel better!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome fellow canuck! You have an adorable horse. I'm in Alberta. Looking forwards to reading your posts.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Definatley a Jumper!! The dad has jumped of a 4 ft stall standing, and out of a 4.5 ft fence.
Grandsire is jumping 3 ft and just started jumping last month!

This is the grandsire. ANd the fence that Nebeal(sonya's boyfriend) jumped out of.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF


----------

